# Weekend Drive: Audi V10 S6 and Supercharged V6 A6



## andreas_dharmawan (Oct 4, 2007)

To car enthusiasts, Monterey Bay is one of the special places in Northern California. In addition to mesmerizing coast line roads, blue ocean, temperate climate, and mouth watering seafood, this place hosts many high speed and historic racing events. Laguna Seca circuit is located just a few miles west of Monterey Bay’s sand dunes off Highway 1. 

Photo gallery 










Due to the rolling hills and valleys that make up the region’s landscape, Laguna Seca circuit features the highly respected and challenging high speed turns, switchbacks, and hairpins. The elevation changes on the turns give the continuous 3D racing experience that is rather unique to this circuit. The famous corkscrew turn pushes not only the limit of the drivers but also to the engineering teams that build and tune the chassis, suspension, and brake... 

Photo gallery 










*5.2 V10 S6* 

More momentum is generated when a heavier body of mass accelerates than the momentum generated by a lighter body of mass accelerating at the same rate. More momentum means more effort required to change the direction of motion. Given S6 blistering acceleration rate, 0-60 mph in 5.1 seconds, and its total curb weight of about 4500 pounds, engineers at Ingolstadt equipped S6 with special treatments in the similar manner ‘Q’ upgraded the 007 car... 

Photo gallery 










To shave off speed at equally fast rate, S6 is equipped with oversized 15.2-inch ventilated rotors up front and 13-inch ventilated rotors in the back. The transfer of energy during acceleration, braking, and turning is optimized by installing sticky 265/35 R19 Z-rated wide rubbers on the flared corners. The chassis features lightweight aluminum construction and the targeted use of sheet steel to create a balance between rigidity and weight saving, hence reducing the unsprung mass. To provide precise handling and steering, the refined four-link front suspension and the self-tracking trapezoidal-link rear suspension are designed and constructed to provide an extremely sporty kinematic behavior with superior directional stability and steering precision. Furthermore, Audi drive select systems offer three settings; automatic, comfort, and dynamic. This feature allows the driver to select the proper driving dynamic for different kinds of driving... 

Photo gallery 










*3.0T V6 A6* 

The supercharged A6, on the other hand, I believe, is secretly designed so parents who do not want to give up their fun fast toys can still have a joyful grocery-getter family sedan. With 135 hp less power and 88 lbs-ft less torque than its brother, this A6, which is about 370 pound lighter, can still reach a well respected rate of acceleration. 0-60 mph is accomplished in 5.9 seconds; only less than a second slower than its big brother... 

Photo gallery 










The athletic performance of this A6 is brought by the combination of Fuel Stratified Injection (FSI) and Roots-style supercharger. The supercharger is mounted between cylinder banks. Two water-to-air intercoolers are utilized to chill the air before it enters the supercharger. This supercharger is equipped with free-running blades which coast under low engine loads when supercharging is unnecessary... 

Photo gallery 










At 2500 rpm, the potent technologies combination above produces the maximum torque of 310 lbs-ft. And, this flat torque band spans up to 5100 rpm. Despite the relatively close 0-60 mph acceleration number to its big brother’s, this 3.0T A6 can do 26 mpg on highway. In the aesthetic department, 2010 A6 features the integrated daylight driving LED’s and the LED taillights. The newly designed widened taillights of 2010 A6 make the car look smaller than it really is. Combined with its assertive stance, sweeping lines, and single frame grill, this A6 radiates agility and prowess... 

Photo gallery 










In today’s world, when our awareness on earth ecosystem’s health is at all time high, the days of car manufacturers producing relatively high-volume production 5.2 V10 family cars, such as this S6, are numbered. Demand for this kind of cars will drop significantly as people participate more in the global effort to reduce energy consumption and dependency on fossil fuel. And this makes S6 an endangered species... 

Photo gallery 










No doubt the car companies will still produce them, but only in limited volume, and this make them unaffordable to many of us. Instead, they will produce hybrid, electric, natural gas, or even hydrogen cars that can match the performance of the current S6. However, this current V10 has many addictive attributes that smaller or alternative engines will not have; the unique sonorous sound, the distinct burble, the ample torque at low RPM, the fast action revving, and a few more things that cannot be described in words but we feel them. Due to these addictive attributes, the V10 S6 will always be a distinct, memorable, very fast and agile family car in the history of automobile. Collect one if your heart desires before it becomes extinct... 

Photo gallery 










Read more...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Love the S6, sexy car


----------

